

Nodejs dev needed by Techcrunch Disrupt Hackathon award winner - rudeegraap

We recently won the Social Commerce award at the Techcrunch Disrupt Hackathon and sponsored a booth at the X.commerce ebay / paypal / magento event last week and got a ton of interest and customers and are now looking to roll the complete product in production and pilot it this November.<p>I'd like to see if we can build the whole thing out using nodejs, expressjs and mongodb on the server and with backbonejs &#38; jquery on the client.<p>If you are good with javascript and nodejs I'd like to talk to you and yes we are seed funded and can pay you!<p>Please email Kris at rudeegraap@gmail.com for more info.
======
Klonoar
If you're going to give enough information for someone to dig you up, just
state the company name. Why the secrecy?

